# Tear Stain Prevention



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

So, as I've gone through the posts on this forum, I've noticed a lot of the babies have tear stains. They also have the facial staining (is that STILL called tear stains??). It appears that this happens to babies from reputable breeders as well. So, while there are a lot of posts on trying to treat it, is there a way to prevent it?? I know water is one thing, but anything else??? 
I purchased wipes that I want to use on her face at night. Will that be a good idea??
Why do some babies get a lot of staining and some have none??? Is this mainly due to not taking steps to prevent and treat or are there some babies that you just CAN'T get rid of it???


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Alot of times it is from teething. The eyes just tear more becuase their little muzzle is changing shape. Some times it is the water, or just allergies. My daughters fluff had no tear staining at all till he started teething, My sister's female doesnt have any at all but she get alot of gunk on her muzzle under her eyes, But her male has alot of it. they eat the same food and drink the same water. She is 4 yrs old and he just turned 1 so teething might have something to do with his. Also there could be a prb with the tear ducts. So it might not be lack of care just something maltese do.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I read on here some people give their babies yogurt to take care of the yeast which causes the staining. I'd search in the bar to see how much they give, but I also know its good for digestive systems in animals and humans. Worth a try!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had Malts with severe staining and some with none at all. It does drive me crazy!! Two of mine in the past had to have their tear ducts opened , one has functioning tear ducts, but are narrow. I wash their face daily and try to keep the hair out of their eyes. Some dogs will have tear stains when teething.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I REALLY hope my baby doesn't have the tear stains. I know that I shouldn't say that, but they're so white and pretty and I just hate seeing the stains on their face. I know it doesn't mean you're not taking care of him/her, but I worry people will look at me like I'm not!


----------



## BethAVA8711 (Sep 19, 2012)

My vet gave me powder to sprinkle on my pups food everyday and she now has zero stains.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

BethAVA8711 said:


> My vet gave me powder to sprinkle on my pups food everyday and she now has zero stains.


Do you know what the powder was called?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think that tear stain prevention and treatment have a lot of overlap depending on the underlying cause.

Tear Stains are difficult to treat because, many times, the underlying cause can be multi-factorial. The underlying cause(s) leads to an interplay of excess tears or moisture with overgrowth of Pityrosporin yeast (+/-bacteria) and an alteration in the pH of tears. 

This is how I break it down:

Causes by type:
-Anatomic: absent or narrow plugged tear ducts (can be a conformation issue due to the structure of the face), blocked tear ducts due to other causes
-Allergies: ie. environmental/seasonal allergies, food, etc
-physical irritant: ie. hair growing into eyes and poking them leading to excessive tearing; dust, dirt, sand going into the eyes
- teething process
- Food and Water: excess residual moisture from other causes such as wet food, dyes in certain foods, minerals in water
- overgrowth/imbalance of yeast and/or bacteria due to excess moisture and pH imbalance
- other disease processes: fleas, ear infections, etc...

Prevention and Treatment is aimed toward the underlying cause(s). Most times, we try to rule out EACH of these components in order to prevent and treat. All the different prevention/treatment ideas work on different components of the cause. Some things you can help and change, others it's hard (ie. you can't stop a dog from teething, but you can help keep his/her face dry and clean). Even the best of breeders may have to deal with tear stains to_ some_ degree. Patience is key!


----------

